# IBEW 934 electrical apprentice applicant.



## simple life (Jul 22, 2014)

Well to start my story. I've always been interested in electrical work, because electricity is every where and very amazing when you think about it. So I talked to an old family friend of mine who I knew was a electrician. He convinced me to check out IBEW's apprenticeship program. So I did and was very excited and impressed with the establishment. When I walked in it was the last day before test had to be sent off and last chance to join before next years classes came around. So i took it and scored well enough to get a interview. Unfortunately they did not have a class that year due to lack of work. So this year rolls around 
landed a decent job working for Brock inside Eastman chemical company. Pay is decent 14.00 hourly benefit and insurance are not good. I would be taking a pay cut to start off with but Real would prefer to have a job with IBEW.


My Reason for posting is. What could I do to increase my chances to be chosen?


----------



## simple life (Jul 22, 2014)

Well i learned my score was a 83 and i didn't think that was bad but there are alot of people in front of me on the list hopefully ill get a call next week.


----------



## jackoo (Jul 1, 2014)

Good day

simple life

what is the test topic about


----------



## simple life (Jul 22, 2014)

This is my final score after interview.


----------

